# Bga???



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Is this Blue Green Algae?? This tank was growing emersed for about three months with UG and HC. I had some white stuff on the plants that looked like fungus of some kind till this weekend when I decided it is time to fill it with water, all the white stuff turned green!! Today I went out and bought 2 amano shrimp and 2 nerite snails with hope that they might be hungry. I tried picking at this stuff but it is hard with out uprooting the plants. Doing a blackout is something I don’t want to do with freshly submersed UG and HC.
What can I do to get rid of this stuff? Is there something I can use ??
Please help


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes.

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/
Follow this guide, it helped me to fight BGA.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Erythromycin. Also known as "EM"


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you up your nitrates is will also slowly go away.


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

What is the best way to raise nitrates??
I am or just started dosing Flourish NPK , Iron, flourish and trace
Thank you for any and all help.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Jan 8, 2011)

czernia03 said:


> What is the best way to raise nitrates??
> I am or just started dosing Flourish NPK , Iron, flourish and trace
> Thank you for any and all help.


FWIW, I had a touch of BGA in my moss wall and it was starting pop up on my glass up around the water line.

I was using the seachem fert's but getting things balanced wasn't working.
I decided to start dosing with the PPS-pro solutions.
To get my trates up I just dry dosed KNO3.
Prior to starting the PPS-pro.
Worked like a charm infact the stuff started melting away two days after the dry dose and starting the PPS-pro.
BTW I did bump my trates higher than my target.

Other than that I have done nothing to remove the stuff.


----------



## T-PHAN (Jan 27, 2011)

Erythromycin, is work for me.


----------

